# Powerhead question



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Whats the difference between the AquaClear 5000 vs. the AquaClean 901 cause I purchased the 901 and got a 5000 instead







and was wondering if I should send it back or are they comparable?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I am not familiar with the differences between these 2 products, sorry, but heres a tip: try looking for their site online . that should have all the facts and descriptions you should need


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

I had just purchased the 901 aquaclear powerhead and i am quit pleased with it.fully submerged it verry quiet.it can dish out 978U.S.gph. I can't speak for the 5000 as i have never had one. I would send it back if you don't get any good feedback on it.


----------

